

Are you an early adopter? - AndrewLeeMiller

Guys:<p>I do marketing and growth for a b2b SaaS company in the travel space. We&#x27;re launching this really sweet concept that uses Big Data(in the form of millions of uncategorized traveler reviews) to match users to hotels...without them needing to search and sift through reviews themselves...launching soon and I&#x27;d love for HN dudes to be give me snarky beta tester feedback.<p>See the future of travel before anyone else: www.hotelmatch.me
======
mtmail
Read the guidelines on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) for
better exposure. Avoid linkbait titles. The title should be what the product
is about.

Sorry, you asked me to be snarky. Your post will be seen by more users using
Show HN.

P.S. HN isn't just 'guys' and 'dudes'

